# Custom Humidors



## Thumper2672 (Dec 4, 2007)

Guys, I would eventually like to get a custom made humidor. How many of you have done this and how much should I expect to pay to have one made? Pics of your custom humidors would be a plus!


----------



## TXRebel (Jul 11, 2008)

If you have the money, I recommend http://aristocrathumidors.com/.


----------



## Thumper2672 (Dec 4, 2007)

I was thinking along the lines of a custom desktop humi. Although I admit, those are some nice humidors! Little too rich for my blood though. Thanks for the link though! :tu


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thumper2672 said:


> I was thinking along the lines of a custom desktop humi. Although I admit, those are some nice humidors! Little too rich for my blood though. Thanks for the link though! :tu


You will pay top dollar for custom anything simple as that. There are some humidor makers on this forum that I would ask if I were you....I think member shilala makes some


----------



## Thumper2672 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks! Do you know what part of the forum he hangs out in?


----------



## TXRebel (Jul 11, 2008)

Like I said before "if you have the money". Look at these, http://www.heirloomhumidors.com/customdesigns-desk.html

http://www.cigar-humidors.com/MonarchHumidors.html

http://www.timscustomhumidors.com/Humidor_Pics.html.

I recommend getting a nice inexpensive one, and spending the rest of your money on cigars and a cooler with beads to store the over flow.:tu


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Here are two threads on antique ice chests I converted.

My ice chest

One I did for a friend.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

TXRebel said:


> If you have the money, I recommend http://aristocrathumidors.com/.


Bob is the best. I have two of his unites and a Pendergast. For the money you can not go wrong with Bob. A master wood craftsman while very experienced lacks the details to build a custom humidor with nor prior experience. It is not cheap but Bob at Aristocrat possess both of these qualities and is fair on price. The only drawback is where you are in the USA. Freight can be over $1000.00

OX


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

Tim seems pretty proud of his "custom" creations....


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I had this one done for around $600 without any shelving inside... I just did that part myself. The guy offers many options as far as exterior wood and the inside is lined with spanish cedar. If you are interest PM me for his contact information. He is down in Texas but will ship anywhere in the US.


----------



## Dukeuni (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the links for the desktop models. I have been looking into making a custom desktop humi for my office. The coolidor at home works great, but I need something a little more high class for the office so I can pull out some sticks to give to officers, detectives, etc.

I am looking for a very well made desktop humi, probably 25-50 ct. I do not want it to be really fancy on the outside or anything. My plan is to take it to a very nice western shop in my area which has its own saddle shop, and have some custom leatherwork done on the outside, and some silverwork done.

Man, custom leather and silver- price is going to be high, but oh so worth it I think:tu

So thanks again for the links!


----------



## Thumper2672 (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply TXRebel, had to feed, bathe and get the baby ready for bed.

Thanks for the links. I had imagined that any custom humi I want was going to run me over $400. I was just hoping I was wrong! But it's cool, I mean it will be worth it to have something that is unique that I can leave to my kids!


----------



## Thumper2672 (Dec 4, 2007)

MTMouse, great work on those! HK3, when the time comes (meaning whenever the wife goes out of town for work again) I will take you up on that offer! :tu


----------



## TXRebel (Jul 11, 2008)

One more, http://www.vanderburghhumidors.com/LE_SF-165_Humidor_Model.html


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

Arlin Liss.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

hk3 said:


> I had this one done for around $600 without any shelving inside... I just did that part myself. The guy offers many options as far as exterior wood and the inside is lined with spanish cedar. If you are interest PM me for his contact information. He is down in Texas but will ship anywhere in the US.


What's the capacity on that Hal?


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

This one only cost be about $5.00 to make. I know I could get 50 cigars in there if I had to! Probably not what you had in mind, but hey, think outside the box huh?



















Also converted on old safe and spent about $120 to make this one.


----------



## TomHagen (Feb 18, 2008)

OpusXtasy said:


> Bob is the best. I have two of his unites and a Pendergast. For the money you can not go wrong with Bob. A master wood craftsman while very experienced lacks the details to build a custom humidor with nor prior experience. It is not cheap but Bob at Aristocrat possess both of these qualities and is fair on price. The only drawback is where you are in the USA. Freight can be over $1000.00
> 
> OX


What do you like better... the aristocrat or the pendergast?

I assume Bob is from aristocrat?

Aristocrats get a lot of love here, any reason why _seemingly_ pedergast doesn't get the same attention...?

Thanks


----------



## Thumper2672 (Dec 4, 2007)

jaycarla said:


> This one only cost be about $5.00 to make. I know I could get 50 cigars in there if I had to! Probably not what you had in mind, but hey, think outside the box huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT is what I call "thinking outside of the box"!


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

TXRebel said:


> If you have the money, I recommend http://aristocrathumidors.com/.


Yes, Bob makes a great cabinet! They're pricey, but worth every penny. :tu


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Here is a link to a couple cabinet humidors I made a year ago. http://schraderwoodworking.shutterfly.com/45
It is basically is a pictorial of how I made them. Just click on slide show and you can see the progression.


----------



## rhdad42 (Sep 12, 2006)

I know it won't really help, but back about 12 years ago I purchased a custom humidor from Rebel Valley Custom Humidors in South Jersey. It's a fantastic box, and I love it. I've been looking for him for the past few years, but I can't find him. 

I'll try and snap some pics later tonight when I get home.


----------



## christianbaeckhumidors (Aug 10, 2010)

i build custom cigar humidors.
you can contact me on here

my humidors are made out of solid wood and with Spanish cedar and hand polish finish


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

]My dad made me one for Christmas last year, finally after years of hinting around that I wanted one. He is a Die Maker by trade for Chrysler but woodworking is his true love. Humidors are a hobby of my dad's. Not sure you could call it a hobby though anymore as he has sold over 30 already. He says it is a labor of love and that if he had to make a living from building them he wouldn't want to make them anymore. I always tease him that that is a good thing because he would be starving, lol. I takes him 2 weeks to make one.:whip:

Mine is a 200 count made out of solid Cocobolo. The lid has an American Bald Eagle CNC milled into the top. I cant wait to pass it down to my oldest son. I am not trying to sell anything, just showing off my one of a kind Christmas gift. Because I know people on this forum can appreciate a nice hummi.


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

That is one nice humi. Tell your dad great job!


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice work...my buddy does woodwork and always brings up building a humidor with me one day, it'd be a fun trade...I surely don't have the patience to do it alone though.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Ligero Mike said:


> ]My dad made me one for Christmas last year, finally after years of hinting around that I wanted one. He is a Die Maker by trade for Chrysler but woodworking is his true love. Humidors are a hobby of my dad's. Not sure you could call it a hobby though anymore as he has sold over 30 already. He says it is a labor of love and that if he had to make a living from building them he wouldn't want to make them anymore. I always tease him that that is a good thing because he would be starving, lol. I takes him 2 weeks to make one.:whip:
> 
> Mine is a 200 count made out of solid Cocobolo. The lid has an American Bald Eagle CNC milled into the top. I cant wait to pass it down to my oldest son. I am not trying to sell anything, just showing off my one of a kind Christmas gift. Because I know people on this forum can appreciate a nice hummi.
> View attachment 32522
> ...


That's beautiful. What are the dimensions on it?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Oppppppppppppps


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*This is better!*

I'm sure you are proud of the lifetime gift your father made for you---A class act!



Ligero Mike said:


> ]My dad made me one for Christmas last year, finally after years of hinting around that I wanted one. He is a Die Maker by trade for Chrysler but woodworking is his true love. Humidors are a hobby of my dad's. Not sure you could call it a hobby though anymore as he has sold over 30 already. He says it is a labor of love and that if he had to make a living from building them he wouldn't want to make them anymore. I always tease him that that is a good thing because he would be starving, lol. I takes him 2 weeks to make one.:whip:
> 
> Mine is a 200 count made out of solid Cocobolo. The lid has an American Bald Eagle CNC milled into the top. I cant wait to pass it down to my oldest son. I am not trying to sell anything, just showing off my one of a kind Christmas gift. Because I know people on this forum can appreciate a nice hummi.
> View attachment 32522
> ...


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine is running about $200-250.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/266561-building-humidor.html
Check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ligero Mike said:


> ]My dad made me one for Christmas last year, finally after years of hinting around that I wanted one. He is a Die Maker by trade for Chrysler but woodworking is his true love. Humidors are a hobby of my dad's. Not sure you could call it a hobby though anymore as he has sold over 30 already. He says it is a labor of love and that if he had to make a living from building them he wouldn't want to make them anymore. I always tease him that that is a good thing because he would be starving, lol. I takes him 2 weeks to make one.:whip:
> 
> Mine is a 200 count made out of solid Cocobolo. The lid has an American Bald Eagle CNC milled into the top. I cant wait to pass it down to my oldest son. I am not trying to sell anything, just showing off my one of a kind Christmas gift. Because I know people on this forum can appreciate a nice hummi.
> View attachment 32522
> ...


Thats a beautiful Humi!


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

Can those that lack in woodworking skills buy an unfinished box, and stain it or add additional finishes to customize it more, then line with spanish cedar?

Link to what I'm referring to:
Custom Unfinished Wooden Box Styles
Viking Woodcrafts: Chest, w/ 6 Drawers, 9 1/2 T x 27 W x 9 D,
Treasure and Pirate chests, Wedding, Military and Baby Shower Gifts, Jewelry Boxes... (the hideaway bottom is neat idea)


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

bn087 said:


> Can those that lack in woodworking skills buy an unfinished box, and stain it or add additional finishes to customize it more, then line with spanish cedar?
> 
> Link to what I'm referring to:
> Custom Unfinished Wooden Box Styles
> ...


What you suggested could work. As long as you are precise with your measurments and cuts for the lining.

However, the box is very easy to build (with the exception to some types of mortised hinges and lid-stays) so lining it would be just as hard as lining a pre-made box. Plus, with it displayed in your home you can always walk by it and say "I built that; damn, I'm awesome!:woohoo:"


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I also build Humidors. I'd make you a good deal on sonmething you do the finish on. www.humidorminister.com.


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

marked said:


> That's beautiful. What are the dimensions on it?


The dimensions are 16x11x7 internally. I was asking my dad about it today and was told he has 100 man hours into it. My crappy old digital camera doesn't do it justice, Cocobolo is an absolutely gorgeous deep orange and brown colored wood.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Humidor Minister said:


> I also build Humidors. I'd make you a good deal on sonmething you do the finish on. www.humidorminister.com.


JUMP on that offer, dude! Have you seen what this guy can do with a log?


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

My mother gave me this piece of furniture...talked to my wife and she didn't seem to care what I did with it...could the top cabinet be used for a humidor? With the appropriate cedar lining, I think it would be a fun project...albeit difficult with no knowledge but obviously, it doesn't have much a purpose with junk on top and inside.










Other images here:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v109/bn087/CIMG1556.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v109/bn087/CIMG1559.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v109/bn087/CIMG1560.jpg


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> JUMP on that offer, dude! Have you seen what this guy can do with a log?


I've checked out the Humidor Minister site before and did again...beautiful work...it would be awesome to have a hand crafted desktop humi I could stain on my own and say it was built custom for me and finished by me.

My idea that I posted below would be a very slow project...I have a new house we are moving into over the next few months and a new nursery to get together....but with my constant desire to start new hobbies, this topic sounded like a great idea. :crazy:


----------

